# factors to consider when buying property



## imlavinia (Jan 8, 2008)

ONE thing to consider when buying property in Spain is the feasibility of the place. To do that, you must visit the place twice a year. Stay at one location at least two weeks so you can get the feel of the place. You can adjust to the climate and you can adjust with the way of life of the people. Otherwise, it will be awkward if you still follow the culture of your home country. You may even want to learn the local dialect too. These and other factors are guides on how to choose buying the best Spanish property on sale.


----------



## sun shines (Feb 11, 2008)

If you want to pass warm winters and nice summers, come to Murcia, I came here a year ago and I am very happy, in November you can wear shorts!!! it is incredible but true!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

sun shines said:


> If you want to pass warm winters and nice summers, come to Murcia, I came here a year ago and I am very happy, in November you can wear shorts!!! it is incredible but true!!


Bet you're not wearing shorts now though


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Bet you're not wearing shorts now though


We're certainly not over here in Andalucia! We've got winter woolies on and are hundled around our oil heater!!! LOL

Jo


----------



## sun shines (Feb 11, 2008)

last sunday I wore shorts!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

sun shines said:


> last sunday I wore shorts!!


Ooooeeerrr .... be careful you'll be mistaken for a tourist


----------



## sun shines (Feb 11, 2008)

jajajaja ))


----------

